# No copy flags for HD channels on non-HD equipment



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

*It seems to me that HD flags should be ignored if you are not using an HD recording device.*

My dual tuner SD TiVo, when I record from an HD broadcast channel, will not transfer via TiVo To Go due to copyright flag. Since I'm not recording it in HD, I should be able to archive these for later...since all broadcasts are going HD over the next year...this should be rectified soon please...otherwise the TTG function will be useless.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If it is coming from a premium channel, TiVo is only respecting the flags attached to it.

If you think that those flags are in error, talk to your provider (they have the right to flag premium content).

If you think the flags ought not to be there at all, take it up with the content providers.


----------

